# Quality over $$$$ or $$$$ and not fast



## Drywall_King (Dec 18, 2010)

Who else does nice work? My old man taught me Quality first, but i understand the aspect of fast and its place in the industry, but your next job comes from your last, and who wants to be knowen as the guy who is fast, I lived the if your good you make more but do it right... cheers


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Drywall_King said:


> Who else does nice work? My old man taught me Quality first, but i understand the aspect of fast and its place in the industry, but your next job comes from your last, and who wants to be knowen as the guy who is fast, I lived the if your good you make more but do it right... cheers


Quality first, speed second.
The best thing about those speed gangs that put time before quality is that they make me look better than I am.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm sorry guys but we can do quality and speed at the same time


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

machinemud said:


> I'm sorry guys but we can do quality and speed at the same time


 At your age....Yeah!


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Sometimes theres no choice you get what you pay for you wanna pay crap you get the fasty nasty ..you wanna pay right you'll get my full attention.


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

Drywall_King said:


> Who else does nice work? My old man taught me Quality first, but i understand the aspect of fast and its place in the industry, but your next job comes from your last, and who wants to be knowen as the guy who is fast, I lived the if your good you make more but do it right... cheers


 
I do it good enough to make money, and fast enough to get to the next house. look at my walkthrough i cheap out on mud i just apply it right keep it smooth, clean, and well sanded. If you spend too much time making it perfect then you wont make money, If you do it fast and do a chit job then you wont be working too long.:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

'' If you spend too much time making it perfect then you wont make money''


:yes::yes: when the horse starts to die ....ya need to leave...:thumbup:


----------

